# So funktionierts



## Crowley (14. April 2007)

Hallo an alle fleißigen Helferlein.

Ich hab endlich eine erste Vorversion der Datenbank fertig gestellt. Sie ist noch nicht sehr schön, aber man kann jetzt schon mal anfangen einzutragen. Zur Zeit gibt es 2 Bereiche Karten und Quests. Ihr solltet entsprechende Links in eurer Login-Box oben rechts vorfinden. Falls die bei jemanden fehlen oder jemand noch Zugriff auf dieses Forum braucht tielt mir das bitte mit, dann richte ich das noch ein.

Ein wichtiger Punkt vorneweg. Damit später Quests mit Kartenpunkten oder Items verlinkt werden können sollte man auf eine möglichst exakte Schreibweise achten. Das betrifft Groß-/Kleinschreibung und auch, dass bei einem Bindestrich im Namen kein Leerzeichen dazwischen kommt. Das hab ich bei einigen eurer alten Einträge gesehen, bei neuen Einträge sollte man das vermeiden.

Nun zur Erklärung:
*Kartenpunkte:*
Um einen Kartenpuknt hinzuzufügen wählt man oben zunächst erstmal die entsprechende Karte aus, so man diese noch nicht geöffnet hat. 

Dann tragt Ihr einfach die entsprechenden Koordinaten des Punktes ein das Format sieht wie folgt aus: 

Beispiel: 

Kasten 1: *15.5*
Kasten 2: *S*
Kasten 3: *20.8*
Kasten 4: *w*

Im Spiel erhaltet Ihr die Koordinaten, indem ihr den Befehl *;loc* ins Chatfenster eingebt. 

Unter den Koordinaten wird der Name des NPCs/Punkts/Objekts eingegeben, Da könnt ihr erstmal auch nur einen Teil des Namens eingeben, denn es wird sowieso erstmal gesucht, ob es schon Objekte mit diesem Namen gibt.

Darunter kann man ein Gebiet auswäheln oder neu eintragen. Der Name des Gebiets steht unter der Minimap im Spiel und wird nur benötigt, wenn es sich vom Namen der Karten-Zone unterscheidet. Auch hier gilt: Erst mal schauen, ob der Name schon im Dropdown ausgewählt werden kann.

Danach kann man auf weiter klicken. Es wird dann eine Liste mit Objekten angezeigt, die den vorher eingegebenen Namen enthalten. Wenn da schon was passendes steht bracht man nur drauf klicken und der Eintrag wird vervollständigt. 

Ansonsten kann man ein neues Objekt in den Eingabefeldern darunter anlegen. Außer dem Namen und dem entsprechenden Typ kann man den Rest freilassen, falls man keine passenden angaben machen kann. Der Typ gibt die Farbe der Kartenmarkierung an. Folgende Typen gibt es:

NPC - ein freundlicher NPC (z.B. Questgeber, Händler, rainer, usw.)
Monster - Gegnerische NPCs (auch menschliche)
Instanz - Ein Eingang in ein Dungeon oder Haus, etc.
Objekt - Questobjekte mit denen man interagieren kann
Sehenswürdigkeit - Die kleinen fahnen auf der Map, die bestimmte Orte markieren
Rohstoff - ein Rohstoffknoten, den man abbauen kann

Darunter steht die Beschreibung. Da sollte man nur die Zusätze eingeben, die auch am Namen stehen (z.B Ausbilder für Jäger), aber keine persönlichen Bemerkungen wie "harter Brocken" oder "riecht schlecht".
Die Levelangabe braucht man eigentlich nur für Monster und es braucht auch nur ein Feld ausgefüllt zu werden. Eine Elite/Nemesis etc.-Checkbox ist geplant.



*Quests:*
Das Questmenü sollte etwas einfacher sein. Ihr könnt euch die vorhandenen Quests komplett oder nach Zone sortiert anzeigen lassen, diese anklicken und mit dem "bearbeiten"-Link den Eintrage bearbeiten. Oder ihr klickt einfach oben auf "Neue Quest eintragen" und legt einen neuen Quest an.

Die ganzen Textfelder lassen sich recht einfach befüllen, in dem man den Text im Spiel markiert und mit Strg+C kopiert und dann mit Strg+V ins Formular einfügt.

Die einzelnen Questziele und Questgeber sollen später noch, wo es sinnvoll ist, mit Kartenpunkten verknüpft werden. Dazu lohnt es sich jetzt schon die entsprechenden Kartenpunkte anzulegen.

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt oder Fehler festgestellt habt, schreibt die einfach hier rein. Ich bin zwar das Wochenende unterwegs, werde aber morgen sicher mal hier reinschauen.

Sow wie ich das sehe haben wir hier den Beginn der ersten deutschen LoTRO-Datenbank, das wird bestimmt neganz große Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vbvler (10. Dezember 2008)

Um die genaue Position des Charakters festzustellen nutzt folgenden Client-Basierenden Befehl :

*;loc* bei der englischen Clientsoftware
*;emp* bei der französischen Clientsoftware
*;pos* bei der deutschen Clientsoftware


----------

